# Anatomy - help with muscle identification



## Hanna Hanna (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, I need help identifying a certain muscle. I need to stretch it because i've got it tighter in my left leg but not sure which one is it... Sartorius? Rectus femoris? Other? I've marked it on the picture

Big thanks in advance! ☺☺☺


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sartorius, one of the prime hip flexors. Be careful stretching though, it may feel tight because it's been injured through over stretching. Do dynamic stretching only and go easy.


----------



## Hanna Hanna (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you dtlv!


----------

